# caja de Rebote con Laberinto



## epicee77 (May 4, 2008)

Hola, queria hacer una pregunta. Estaba por ponerme armar unas cajas para parlantes de 12´´. 
Y como la mayoria de los parlantes que estube averiguando no traen sus parametros para calular la caja acustica, iba a ponerme a tratar de calcularlos. Pero despues vi este tipo de caja Rebote con laberinto, y no se si para esta caja es necesario tener los parametros del parlante. Osea, que se le puede poner un parlante de esas pulgadas y va a andar siempre bien, no importando el parlante ? 
Gracias 
Aca pongo una foto que apare en otro post


----------



## Dano (May 4, 2008)

Esa caja usa parlante de 15 pulgadas.

Los parametros del parlante son muy importantes para elegir o diseñar la caja que se debe usar


----------



## epicee77 (May 4, 2008)

Se que es muy importante saber los parametros del parlante, pero en este tipo de cajas, no he visto que los utilicen.
Por ejemplo, esta esta pagina 

http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=hornplans

Aparecen varios modelos de cajas, pero no se si en algun lado los utilizan.
gracias


----------



## Dano (May 4, 2008)

Aunque no aparezcan datos de altavoces usados, estos deben tener un rango de frecuencias lo más acertartado al tipo de caja.

Por el ejemplo los scooper usan parlantes de graves.

Por ejemplo este plano está diseñado para el altavoz que indica

http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=x12


----------



## Pablo16 (May 4, 2008)

Hola epicee77.

Los planos de esa caja los encuentras en la pagina que te manda Dano y ahi especifica que bocina se RECOMIENDA usar.

Esa esta diseñada para bajos de 18".

Saludos


----------



## epicee77 (May 4, 2008)

Bueno, yo les preguntaba lo de las cajas, xq acabo de terminar de diseñar un amplificador con un TDA1562q que saque el diagrama de este foro.
El tema es que para calcular los parametros del parlante, tengo que medir un parametro colocando el parlante en una caja sellada de volumen conocido, y no tengo una.
Tampoco dispongo del dinero para armar una, y luego tener que armar otra calculada por eso era mi duda de si se tenian que saber los parametros para el tipo de caja que antes habia preguntado antes.
Se que en el foro hay muchos planos para parlantes de 12´´, pero ustedes que me recomiendan ?
que utilize alguno de ellos, o que haga el gasto para hacer la caja sellada y luego armar la calculada ?
gracias


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 4, 2008)

Yo estoy con las mismas inquietudes para armar una caja con un woofer de 15" que es este:

http://oferta.deremate.com.ar/id=16325675_sub-woofer-xxx-de-15-mod-xx1550-lanzar-mtx-dls

y no trae la data necesaria para poder hacer el calculo.

Asi que si alguien puede colaborar con cajas que no requieran "un calculo" y que anden bien, seran bienvenidas   

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2008)

1) Primero busca un parlante acorde a tu presupuesto
2) Antes de comprarlo, busca en la pagina del fabricante que gabinete aconseja
3) Te armas el gabinete
4) Compras el parlante
5) Lo instalas
6) Lo Disfrutas 


http://www.bcspeakers.com/
http://www.selenium.com.br/site2004/
http://profesional.beyma.com/recursos.php
http://www.jblpro.com/
http://www.jahro.com.ar/    *** Este tiene buenas cosas a precios logicos


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 4, 2008)

Hoy vengo mal Fogonazo!, resulta que ya me compre el parlante y no encuentro la pagina web y los datos requeridos  ops:


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2008)

Intenta aqui

http://www.audiopipe.com/


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 4, 2008)

No Way!


----------



## epicee77 (May 6, 2008)

hola, hoy abri una nueva pregunta que es sobre un tipo de caja llamada Karlson. Para este tipo de caja no se necesitan los parametros del parlante y hay medidas de esta de 12´´ y 15´´. Aca te dejo el link del tema en el foro.
Espero q te sirva

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/caja-acustica-tipo-karlson-14117/


----------



## tecnicdeso (May 9, 2008)

He estado siguiendo este hilo y hay varias cosas que habría que aclarar. Si tienes un 12", deberías especificar alguna característica, como por ejemplo, la frecuencia para la que esta diseñado para sonar. Si tu 12" es un altavoz de membrana con poco desplazamiento, probablemente no rinda bien para subgraves, y si es a la inversa, no ofrezca frecuencias medio-bajas, que probablemente son las que tu esperas obtener en tu caja. Otra cosa importante es la potencia del altavoz.

Tambien debes tener en cuenta que solo un 12" no va a ofrecerte todo el rango, con lo cual tienes que pensar en que material utilizarás para las demas vias, y así poder acotar la funcion de tu 12", estudiar la caja 

Las conocidas cajas KARLSON, resultan muy útiles cuando tenemos un altavoz de 12" y apenas 10W. Técnicamente esto funcionaba porque tanto los amplificador como los transductores de los 60  apenas ofrecían potencia, con lo cual ingeniar un resonador muy eficiente a ciertas frecuencias era muy útil.

Actualmente, partimos de potencias excesivamente elevadas, con lo cual ha cambiado el concepto del diseño y rendimiento de la caja. Antiguamente, obtener frecuencias subsónicas era absurdo, teniendo en cuenta que era difícil reproducirlas con los componentes de sonido que había, y las grabaciones en vinilo/cassette, en su mayoría, no exigían esas frecuencias.

Actualmente, utilizar un diseño Karlson para escuchar frecuencias de 80Hz o menos, no tiene sentido. Es mucho más útil utilizar un paso-banda o algún diseño específico. Estos son capaces de manejar altas presiones acústicas con mucha menos distorsión.

Tal vez podrias replantear tu pregunta, de tal forma que cuando se lea tu post, se sepa que esperas obtener de tu 12". 

Por ej: Caja para parlante 12" hasta 150Hz
            Caja para parlante 12" hasta 700Hz
            Caja para parlante 12" de 150Hz a 2Khz.

Y una vez mas, remarcar que la función del transductor de graves, curiosamente es el que abarca menos rango de la caja, , y no por eso es menos importante. Las otras vías son las que mas vamos a escuchar, y particularmente siempre aconsejo invertir mas dinero en electrónica y transductores de medios y agudos que en tener el mejor grave del mercado, abandonando todo lo demás.

saludos


----------



## epicee77 (May 12, 2008)

Hola, muchas gracias por la información.
Bueno, paso a comentarte, lo que quiero hacer es una caja para un parlantes de grabes. Utilize un diseño q sale en el foro de  un tda1562q con filtro pasabajo, que se puede regular el corte de de la señal hasta 180Hz. y de potencia aproximada 50W rms.
Veo que por lo que decis de las cajas tipo KARLSON esta es demasiada potencia, y no convendria utlilizarla debido a que solamente frecuencias bajas se usaran para ella.
Bueno, de los parlantes que compre, pude encontrar en internet alguno de sus parametros:
Vas Qts y Fs.
Estos datos seran suficientes para armar alguna caja ?
Gracias !


----------



## epicee77 (May 12, 2008)

Ah, me olvidaba, tambien tengo los siguientes datos del parlante
la potencia del iman en OZ,  la respuesta en frecuencia, la sencibilidad en decibeles.


----------



## detrakx (Jul 21, 2008)

hola epicee por lo que veo lo que quieres es hacer una caja con línea de transmisión. (TL) según lo que lei de estas cajas. las cajas con TL se comportan similar a la de una caja abierta pero con cierta abosorción por la parte trasera del parlante ya que el laberinto o TL va llena de material absorvente en un porcentaje. la TL se comporta como un tubo de sintoniá pero aporta hasta 1/3 de octava en bajas F mayor que la de un tubo. 
generalmente el largo de la TL. es de 1/4 de lamba.  de la f elegida
y la f a elegir es un compromiso que depende del parlante y el tamaño de la caja.
una f baja sera resultante de una TL larga.
Tambien hay que tener en cuenta que la TL tiene resonancias y antiresonancia de esa manera para ciertas frecuencia habrá cancelaciones y para otras refuerzo.
de ahi que se utliza el material absorvente para aplanar el rizado aportador por las resonancias.

fijate en este link te puede ser de utilidad.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/TLS/lineas_transmision.html

saludos.


----------



## epicee77 (Jul 28, 2008)

muchas gracias por la respuesta..
Cuando tenga un tiempito voy a estudiar mas a fondo el asunto
gracias


----------



## atila083 (Oct 25, 2008)

nesecito conseguir unos planos para armar un par de bajos frontales de 15" o 18" para sonido en campo abierto


----------



## neider44 (Dic 12, 2012)

yo estudio car audio y tuning deberias de dejar la marca de el bajo SW   con todas las Referencias   seria lo mejor  para poderte ayudar   (Y)


----------

